

Mt. Gox Bitcoin exchange enters administration - rwissmann
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/dce7ca02-c54b-11e3-a7d4-00144feabdc0.html

======
Anderkent
Paywalled. Free on
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-27050902](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-27050902),
but not much detail present.

------
cLeEOGPw
Don't post articles with paywalls here.

